# Phragmipedium Robin Redbreast flavum 'Franceville'



## Erythrone (Sep 6, 2014)

Phragmipedium Robin Redbreast flavum 'Franceville' 
(Phrag Robert Palm flavum x Phrag besseae flavum)


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 6, 2014)

Thats very pretty with the subtle orange-pink.


----------



## Ruth (Sep 6, 2014)

Love the color!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 6, 2014)

If you ever want to get rid of that!! Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## phrag guy (Sep 6, 2014)

very nice


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 6, 2014)

That is very lovely!


----------



## eaborne (Sep 6, 2014)

Nice one!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Sep 6, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Sep 6, 2014)

Very pretty! 


Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## kellyincville (Sep 6, 2014)

Pretty pastel!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Migrant13 (Sep 6, 2014)

Attractive colors and shape.


----------



## abax (Sep 7, 2014)

Oh my, that's beautiful and so unusual.


----------



## RNCollins (Sep 7, 2014)

Love the colors!


----------



## TDT (Sep 7, 2014)

Beautiful! Another for my wishlist! Thank you!


----------



## Lmpgs (Sep 7, 2014)

Very well shaped, lovely color.


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 7, 2014)

NYEric said:


> If you ever want to get rid of that!! Yay besseae hybrids!



Of course I will not discard it...:wink: But someday I could divide it!


----------



## Silvan (Sep 7, 2014)

Just perfect! I love it! Does it always flower with this great shape ?


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 7, 2014)

I think the shape is slightly better this year. Here is a picture of a previous blooming (2013)



Phragmipedium Robin Redbreast flavum 2N (Phrag Robert Palm flavum x Phrag besseae flavum)_web by Erythrone, on Flickr


----------



## Stella (Sep 8, 2014)

Beautiful shape and colors !!!


----------



## eteson (Sep 8, 2014)

lovely....


----------



## NYEric (Sep 8, 2014)

Erythrone said:


> Of course I will not discard it...:wink: But someday I could divide it!


thanks. we could make a trade.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 23, 2014)

Update


Phragmipedium Robin Redbreast ‘Franceville‘ web by Erythrone, on Flickr


----------



## Lmpgs (Nov 23, 2014)

:drool::drool:


----------



## John M (Nov 23, 2014)

Wow, I love the updated photo!


----------



## TDT (Nov 23, 2014)

What a beauty!


----------



## Migrant13 (Nov 23, 2014)

It just keeps getting better. Would love one of those in my collection!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 23, 2014)

Both the regular red and the flavum are great crosses, good colors, good shape... Thanks for updating.


----------



## under1630 (Nov 24, 2014)

I like that the flower decided to bloom in pastel colors.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 24, 2014)

> Wow, I love the updated photo!


Me too!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 24, 2014)

Did the color deepen, or is it the lighting? It is beautiful.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 25, 2014)

The color is very ... light on this flower.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 8, 2015)

very nice. where did you get it? can't find any available


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi cnycharles! It is from OL


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 9, 2015)

ty, i haven't seen it there will ask


----------

